# mp3 player/ipod connection



## maumal (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi, I am new to the forums. I am looking for a mp3 player/ipod compatible dash. I've looked on best buy but it looks like none of them are compatible with my car. I have an altima 04(basic model). Does anybody know where can I find one??


----------



## DrunkenTigerJK (Dec 7, 2008)

maumal said:


> Hi, I am new to the forums. I am looking for a mp3 player/ipod compatible dash. I've looked on best buy but it looks like none of them are compatible with my car. I have an altima 04(basic model). Does anybody know where can I find one??


If anything they didn't carry the wiring harness for that unit to your car. I suggest ordering off of Crutchfield: LCD TV, Car Audio, Home Theater, Speakers, Plasma TV. Superb customer service and prices are fairly cheap. You can enter your make and model and it will basically show you all the other accessories you require for self installation. Just a heads up, most units need to be stable at a flat angle for the anti-skip protection to work when playing CD's. On that note, your aftermarket unit will be set past a 30 degree angle (just the way they designed the interior of the car) and you will have a problem with skipping with most units. If you are simply playing from your iPod, no worries then.  (And this is with technology from three years ago, so correct me if I'm wrong)

A cheaper alternative is to buy a FM transmitter that you can plug into your iPod and play your music through an empty FM frequency. Hope this helps.


----------



## SeRViiCiiO (Dec 15, 2008)

I went to Best Buy as well and they didnt carry the dash or the harness- so I ended up going to Circuit City- I ended up getting a Sony unit, and it included free installation and a free Ipod cable-- not a bad deal! It was installed in about an hour- i paid 210 for the unit, harness, and dash.


----------

